# Rb20DET vs Sr20DET?



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

I am confused on which 1 is better, i am not a big racer, but i like to have a car thats fast. so i was wondering which engine performs better the Rb or the SR.


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Either in S13 or S14.
I like the S14 better, so which 1 gives better performance the Sr or the RB.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Depends... if you want speed, i would go RB, 6cyl is better than 4cly...
But if you are a drifter SR is the way to go


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

i am not a speed crazy, but as of the price they are both the same area, and Rb is a iron block, so poeple usually recommend that. so i was wondering if any1 one has done the Rb20DEt in a S14. 
I like the S14's better than the S13.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

s14 is a little heavier and i think less rigid... there are one or two people here in AZ that have done it... Opium has it in his s13, but you can always check the s14 thread... the RB is cheaper before the swap/mods needed...but after the swap you get alot of part that you want in the the car than you would with a SR front clip (in my opinion). BTW my CA has an iron block too just in case you are lookin for a 4 banger


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've owned both the RB and SR. I prefer RB in an s13 over an SR. But thats just me. Power delivery is different and better. But RB is more difficult wiring than your typical SR.


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

So about the CA enigne, how much do they run. I mean as far as compard to Rb and the Sr.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Lil bit cheaper... about $500 or so.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

cheap.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the CA runs around 1400 for a motorset, or around 1800 to 2000 for a clip. you can get a clip with the k-frame from www.jarcoinc.com for 1900 i believe. they hardly have them in stock, but they get them once in a while. Night7 is a rip-off as he charges 1850 for the clip plus 450 for the k-frame. if you're special and have some patience you can find good deals like i did. 1100 for my motorset


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> I've owned both the RB and SR. I prefer RB in an s13 over an SR. But thats just me. Power delivery is different and better. But RB is more difficult wiring than your typical SR.


Rb is very easy to wire compared to an SR, I don't know how you did yours but it took me about 30 mins to wire my first RB and about 10-15 mins to do the other ones.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

All of the engines mentioned are great. I have worked with all of them and I like all of them for one thing or another. I say you can't go wrong as long as you get a good source for your conversion with an engine that has been tested. Try doing a search on the board for each and then google each one as well. Also parts availability should be a concern you might want think about too.

Troy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nismo241 said:


> Rb is very easy to wire compared to an SR, I don't know how you did yours but it took me about 30 mins to wire my first RB and about 10-15 mins to do the other ones.


plug / play harness?


----------

